

LinkedIn Down - eplanit
http://www.linkedin.com/#en

======
kintamanimatt
With respect, should HN really be about posting every time a site (as opposed
to a major service provider) goes down? This isn't really useful information.

------
knotty66
So, LinkedIn down. Reddit currently down too. Also StumbleUpon, Yelp. Also
down early today Heroku, Netflix, Instagram, Rapportive, Pinterest ...

Not a good day for the Internet.

Are these all EC2 issues ? Leap second issues ?

~~~
ecubed
All this leap second stuff reminds me of Y2K, except its actually happening
and actually taking the internet down...

------
wglb
Let's not post when sites go down, even if it is a large site.

------
devinmrn
Reddit is showing its emergency maintenance page sporadically, I wonder if the
root cause is the same.

------
stevencorona
Leap second for sure

